# Which Filter to buy?



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking at getting rid of the filters that came with my Aquanova as they are okay but not the best. I have 137 gallon with 9 discus, cories, tetra, bristlenose etc. I want to go with a canister filter and have been lookinh at the fx6, the pro 3 2075 and it has been suggested that I should look at the API. Anyone have any thoughts? I am looking for quiet, very good filtration/water turnover and reliability. 

Thanks,
Robin

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Are the discus fully grown? If you're growing them out still it could be a good idea to use sponge filters since they're easier/quicker to clean for all the water changes and what not. If you're just doing weekly water changes and are set on a canister filter I have the Rena XP XL (new version of XP4) and can say that it is very quiet and I have had no problems with it so far (only had for 5 months so far though). It's a pretty cheap option at around $180 brand new. It's also fairly easy to clean with the quick disconnect hoses and filter tray set up. I haven't owned either the fx6 or 2075 so I can't help you on those but I hear they're also great filters.


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

The Discus are all grown. I do 2-3 waterchanges a week but I just don't like the filters that come with the Aquanova. Just looking for opinions on the canister filters. Tks.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on your budget... for cheaper canister, the rena xp4 is hard to beat. You need 2. If you can spend a little, you can do 2 x 2075 or 1 x xp4 + 1 FX5, or 2 x FX5.

Depends on your back space behind your tank, a couple of AC110 is not a bad idea along with 1 xp4.


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

I was wondering if I should do 2. I have brand new AC110's now but I cannot use them. Just not enough clearance in the back. So I guess either 2 of the xp4 or 2075. Just have to find the cheapest price now. Close to 3k in the tank now with livestock and sooner or later my wife will be using the tank to hide my body. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

+1 for the Rena XP4. 

I've had the same Rena XP3 running for 4 years and never had any problems.


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

I just picked up a xp2 at king eds for the lowest price in the lower mainland.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I have only ever used Eheim canisters so I'll throw in a +1 for the Pro 3. On a tank that size, I would go with either 1 x 2080 or 2 x 2075 though. They are ultra quiet and they have a lot of media.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

+1 on Eheim. Their media is the best in the market. The best canister filter I ever had, I haven't got any problem. My Classic 2217 is running for 10 years now without a hitch. I only get clear water on my 90G planted all the time.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I would say the best bang for your buck are the XP filters. They're inexpensive and reliable IME. But, if you have the money, I'd go with a FX6. GREAT filter, I love my FX5. I fill all the trays with Eheim substrat pro. I've never used Eheim filters though just because they're a bit too expensive for my taste, but they also have a superb reputation. If not two FX5, then try one XP4 and one FX5.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Im a fluval guy so either double up fx5 or 6, I have a single fx5 with one power head on an 85 it's great, my friend has doubled up fx6 with two power head on a six foot 135g Hagen tank he's pretty stocked with haps n peacocks, they do great. I like how the fx has dual outlets so directing water is simple. As always budget is a factor, cabinet size also but preferences for brands I'm sure either us great and either will have pros and cons, just narrow down your favourites then crunch the numbers and weigh the pros.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been running an xp3 and an ac110 for the last 2 years without a hiccup. I run both filters off the end of my tank creating a really nice river effect. Do you have room to run the ac110s off the ends?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

I have the room off the ends but then I would need to move out.  Have to keep my wife semi-happy with the tank. This weekend I am doing a 75% waterchange so maybe I can slide the tank out a couple inches and I can then fit them in the back. If I can't then I will just need to buy a couple canisters.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

I have used all three canisters. The xp4 is good because it has a large space for media and it's very customizable to what you need. The xp4 will have a lower price but because of the lower price it also has a lower quality build. The fx5 is my least favourite because I don't like how it is designed internally and it has a high price to low quality ratio. The fx5 is built by fluval and I have found that fluval likes to make their products look real good and forget about the actual functionality. The only thing that is good about the fx5 is that it has a very high flow. Eheim is by far my favourite. I only use eheim products now. The pro 3 is going to keep operating even if you don't maintain it perfectly. The only problem with the eheim is that parts are hard to find but the eheim is built with such high quality that it never breaks.


120 discus planted
130 mixed reef


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The only knock I have about the new eheim is that the flow valve appear to be a weak link in the design of that filter. Doesn't take much to get it jammed up with sand or even break it trying to shut off the flow. But I have to agree that eheim is better then the other two brands by far. I'm still running one last fx5 and I despise cleaning it. It is heavy and servicing it takes twice as long as twice as much effort. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

tony1928 said:


> I'm still running one last fx5 and I despise cleaning it. It is heavy and servicing it takes twice as long as twice as much effort.
> 
> Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


I use the drain valve on the FX5. Makes it easy peasy to clean. I don't even have to take the trays out since mechanical media is at the top.


----------



## fishincali (Apr 6, 2014)

I use the Eheim classic on my 55 gal, I love it, it is the best, and while it is more work to install, it is well worth it, the water is crystal clear, I mean CRYSTAL!!! 

And, in the long run it is much more economical than other models, like hanging filters because the media lasts much longer and only the fine filter needs replacing every now and then, and the Substrat, every few months. The Eheim's are cheapest on Amazon. And, the fine filter floss I buy in bulk bags and use the media bags when I place them inside, that is much cheaper than buying Eheim filter pads.


----------

